# Are total amount on 1099 misc already combined with 1099k amount?



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

Just need to verify; if 1099 misc has $2000, is that amount already combined with the amount listed on 1099k form? Let's assume 1099k has $20,000 listed. Is the amount listed on 1099 misc already included in the $20,000 listed on 1099k?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Urbanappalachian said:


> Just need to verify; if 1099 misc has $2000, is that amount already combined with the amount listed on 1099k form? Let's assume 1099k has $20,000 listed. Is the amount listed on 1099 misc already included in the $20,000 listed on 1099k?


Sounds strange, if my memory serves me right you get one or the other depending on revenue level. UberTaxPro should know the answer, maybe he will see and answer.


----------



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

Yea. I think I'm on point though. The 1099 misc is separate from 1099k because I think my 1099 misc are my bonuses and tips, separate from my actual driving (mileage) earnings which would be 1099k. My bonuses and tips was over $600, that's probably why I got a separate 1099 misc as if to say those earnings are separate from driving/mileage earnings?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Urbanappalachian said:


> Yea. I think I'm on point though. The 1099 misc is separate from 1099k because I think my 1099 misc are my bonuses and tips, separate from my actual driving (mileage) earnings which would be 1099k. My bonuses and tips was over $600, that's probably why I got a separate 1099 misc as if to say those earnings are separate from driving/mileage earnings?


I looked back at my notes. 1099k is for all trip related payments between riders and drivers. 1099 misc is for non driving pay such as bonuses, etc.etc..


----------



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

the amount of $ on 1099 misc should be combined with the total amount on the 1099K, it's just the 1099 misc total amount is meant to let you know (or Uncle Sam) that you made that much in bonuses and tips (i.e. separate from trip related payments).


----------

